# Maine? Where's Maine?



## 3felines (Jun 20, 2010)

I am from the little forgotten state of Maine. I don't know how many times people have asked me where Maine is, so hopefully some of you know! I've got three cats, Checkers (10, Maine **** mix), Grady (5, mutt), and Athena (8 months) DSH. They are all my little buddies, all holding something special in my heart for many different reasons. I don't think I could get three cats any different than my three. I've owned cats my whole life, my first memory with a cat is actually when I was like five we had this cat named Blackie and I used to put diapers on her and put her in a carseat and she would just lie there and let me do it! We've mainly owned siamese and himmys but our three current cats all have some kind of story and none are purebred. It's rewarding to know that I took the cats in and made there life just that much better, especially when I think of what would have come of these cats if I didn't take them. Like Athena was in a WalMart parking lot, I'm surprised she wasn't squished! But ANYWAYS =) Hello :mrgreen:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi! *_waves_* 

I have to laugh ... :lol: ... our very good friend, named Grady, is from Maine! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I've been to Maine! It was a 24 hour bus trip to Lewiston. My relatives took me to the rocky coast too! It was lovely. 

Welcome to the Cat Forum! Enjoy.


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Hi!! I'm in Maine, too.

LOL about where's Maine... my husband made the exhausting drive from FL to ME a few years ago & got lost somewhere in NY, pulled into a gas station to ask which way to Maine, & the guy at the register was like "Uhhhh, where the heck is Maine?!"


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

My husband is from Maine and we may eventually move up there! So yes, Maine is very much in my thoughts.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmmmm...I thought Maine was part of a cat breed...lol...kidding...welcome and nice to meet you


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly is from Maine...imagine that...a Maine **** from Maine! :lol:


BTW...This thread is a year old, member hasn't been here in months. So I'm going to lock it.


----------

